# Rehomed - Lycinan has a senior boy needing a home



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Thanks for telling us about him. If nobody takes him, perhaps the Golden Rescue would?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldensgirl, Lycinan Goldens had a Sr. boy by the name of Max posted on their page that was in need of a home. 

An update was posted that he went to his new home on Oct. 30th, I was wondering if this is the same boy or is the one you've posted about above a different one.

https://www.facebook.com/LycinanGoldens/?fref=ts


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Goldensgirl, Lycinan Goldens had a Sr. boy by the name of Max posted on their page that was in need of a home.
> 
> An update was posted that he went to his new home on Oct. 30th, I was wondering if this is the same boy or is the one you've posted about above a different one.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LycinanGoldens/?fref=ts


Thanks for pointing out the update. Max is indeed the boy that I posted about. This is very happy news for him. 

Sorry for the false alarm


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No that's fine, I thought maybe another Sr. Boy was available.


----------

